# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa en hoofdpijn

## plopper

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben hier nieuw en had graag enige reakties gehad omtrent het medicijn sipralexa.
Ik neem dit nu pas een week (5mg) voor gegeneraliseerde angst, hoger mag ik niet gaan omdat ik een trage leverwerking heb.
Ik heb nu al enkele dagen last van serieuze hoofdpijn. Dafalgan of lisanxya helpen niet om het te minderen.
Ik heb de bijsluiter gelezen van sipralexa maar als bijwerking staat hoofdpijn niet vermeld.
Het is nochtans begonnen na start met sipralexa.
Zijn er nog mensen die dit kennen bij nemen van sipralexa en hoelang gaat dit nog duren want ik heb zin om ermee te stoppen door de hoofdpijn.
Alvast bedankt voor de reakties.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo plopper,

Vervelend dat je zo'n serieuze hoofdpijn hebt sinds je Sipralexa neemt  :Frown: 
Op het forum staat "Voor zover ik me nog kan herinneren heeft het me ongeveer 4 weken gekost voordat de Sipralexa echt begon te werken. Behalve kleine bijwerkingen zoals een beetje hoofdpijn e.d. was er niets aan de hand .. behalve .. ik herinner me nog dat ik 2 avonden gehad heb waarop ik me héél erg verward voelde. Ik wist precies niet helemaal wat doen, waar ik stond .. en .. gewoon een heel raar gevoel. Toen wist ik dat dit waarschijnlijk van de Sipralexa zou komen. Gewoon rustig blijven is de boodschap. En na 4 weken begon de verandering. Ik begon me stilletjes aan beter te voelen. " Verdere verhaal staat http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lexa+hoofdpijn 
Alle AD's kunnen bijwerkingen hebben welke niet allemaal vermeld staan in de bijsluiter van desbetreffend middel. Als je het wil melden dan kan dat op deze site http://www.lareb.nl/melden/patient.asp
AD heeft enige inwerktijd nodig, meestal staat hier een periode van 4-6 week voor, voor die tijd kan je veel last krijgen van al dan niet gemelde bijwerkingen en daarna zou het beter moeten gaan, dus veel geduld is belangrijk en als je er echt last van blijft houden overleg dan met je behandelaar.
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## plopper

hartelijk dank voor je bericht luuss..
ik zal proberen nog wat door te bijten en hopelijk betert het snel..
hou jullie op de hoogte,
lieve groetjes..

----------


## monique14

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben hier nieuw en had graag enige reakties gehad omtrent het medicijn sipralexa.
> Ik neem dit nu pas een week (5mg) voor gegeneraliseerde angst, hoger mag ik niet gaan omdat ik een trage leverwerking heb.
> Ik heb nu al enkele dagen last van serieuze hoofdpijn. Dafalgan of lisanxya helpen niet om het te minderen.
> Ik heb de bijsluiter gelezen van sipralexa maar als bijwerking staat hoofdpijn niet vermeld.
> Het is nochtans begonnen na start met sipralexa.
> Zijn er nog mensen die dit kennen bij nemen van sipralexa en hoelang gaat dit nog duren want ik heb zin om ermee te stoppen door de hoofdpijn.
> Alvast bedankt voor de reakties.


hoi plopper,

Ik neem het medicijn sipralexa al meer dan 2 jaar.
In het begin heb ik dat ook gehad maar dat betert.
Ik voel mij er goed bij.

groetjes monique14

----------


## plopper

thx voor de reactie monique..
zal proberen vol te houden zoals gezegd en hoop kan ik jullie binnenkort kan zeggen dat het ook beter gaat met mij.
Lieve groetjes..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem ook Sipralexa (lexapro is andere naam voor hetzelfde) en heb nooit hoofdpijn gehad...

Slaap je mss dieper door de sipralexa??
Daar zou de hoofdpijn van kunnen komen mss??
Probeer toch even vol te houden en vraag anders je arts om raad...
Hopelijk voel je je snel beter!!
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Plopper,

Ik wens je veel sterkte met nog even doorbijten en ik hoop voor je dat het snel betert! 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## plopper

bedankt mensen voor de steunbetuigingen :-)
ik hou nog altijd vol en de hoofdpijn is iets geminderd..
wat ik nu wel heb is zo moe zijn (precies of je bent niet wakker), zo'n zwaar hoofd zonder hoofdpijn en alsof je soms zowat alles in film beleefd.. zo'n gevoel..
mijn dokter zegt dat het van de spanning en stress kan komen en niet van sipralexa??
Wat een mens toch allemaal van rare gevoelens kan hebben zeg :-(

Heeft iemand ooit al eens hynotherapie geprobeerd en zoja wat zijn de bevindingen??
Lieve Groetjes.

----------


## dotito

Hallo plopper,

Idd.wat je allemaal van de stres niet kunt krijgen he!
Ik heb vaak ook zo'n zwaar hoofd, weet goed wat je bedoeld.

Is meer een druk voos gevoel,komt bij mij van de stres voort.
En wat betreft sipralexa zou ik ook toch nog even doorzetten.

Veel beterschap toegewenst.

Grtjes Do

----------


## plopper

hallo allemaal, ik kan zeggen dat na enige tijd de hoofdpijn is verdwenen.. neem het nu zes weken.. waar ik wel de hele dag last van heb is duizeligheid nu.. pff.. denk dat het ook van sipralexa komt..
gr..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey plopper,

Fijn dat de hoofdpijn weg is!
De duizeligheid is wel vervelend, kan dat niet ook door stress of tekort aan bepaalde voedingsstoffen komen? Hopelijk is dit gevoel ook snel over en heb je geen last meer van bijwerkingen!
Veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Plopper,

Mischien een kleine tip;maar wat ook helpt is veel veel drinken (water)

----------


## monique14

:Smile: 


> hallo allemaal, ik kan zeggen dat na enige tijd de hoofdpijn is verdwenen.. neem het nu zes weken.. waar ik wel de hele dag last van heb is duizeligheid nu.. pff.. denk dat het ook van sipralexa komt..
> gr..


hoi plopper,

Goed voor je dat de hoofdpijn weg is.Neem je soms ook nog andere medicijnen?Misschien dat de duizeligheid daar van komt.
Hoop voor jou dat het vlug voorbij zal zijn.

groetjes monique64 :Smile:

----------


## yingyang

hallo,
Ik heb een zware depressie met sociale angst volgens mijn psychiater.
ik gebruik Lexapro=stofnaam (Sipralexa is een merk, ik heb Lexapro) nu precies 1 week , begonnen met 0.5mg sinds gisteren 10mg.
De hoofdpijn is inderdaad erg vervelend en neem er paracetamol voor. Ook dat duizelige afwezige gevoel alsof je er niet helemaal zelf bij bent herken ik erg goed.
Voor het slapen gaan neem ik mijn pilletje, daarnaast zonodig temazepam. De hele dag heb ik erge dorst en drink veel water.
Verder heb ik last ven een brok in mijn keel, ik zie niemand dat schrijven ben benieuwd, want het is erg vervelend, ze noemen het ook wel globusgevoel. Lijkt net of er iets ter hoogte van het strottenhoofd iets blijft hangen wat ik niet door kan slikken.
Heel lastig al die bijwerkingen, maar het allerbelangrijkste is dat het medicijn gaat werken. Ja dat is in mijn geval nog niet zo, terwijl ik hiervoor nog een week of zes Venlafaxine(efexor) heb gebruikt 75mg met ook erg veel bijwerkingen zonder enig resultaat. Wat dat betreft is er nu nog niet erg veel veranderd, maar moet het inderdaad even de tijd geven.
Voor jullie allemaal hoop ik ook dat de bijwerkingen zich omzetten naar goede resultaten!!het allerbeste allemaal

groetjes!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Yingyang,

Vervelend dat je last hebt van zulke bijwerkingen  :Frown:  Goed dat je ook meld dat je dat globusgevoel hebt, misschien dat iemand zich daar in herkent...
Hopelijk gaan de bijwerkingen snel weg en voel je gauw verbetering!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Miekske1984

hallo,

ik neem sinds vrijdag ook sipralexa in en ik heb blijkbaar ook veel last van bijwerkingen. ik heb veel hoofdpijn, ben draaierig, ook zo'n dwaas gevoel of je er niet echt bent. ik heb ook soms een brok in mijn keel, maar ik had dat al voor dat ik dit innam. ik heb namelijk veel last van hyperventilatie en angst. gaan deze bijwerkingen na een tijd over?

mieke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mieke,

Vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt van de bijwerkingen  :Frown: 
Krijg je naast de Sipralexa ook therapie of gesprekken bij een psycholoog om om te leren gaan met je hyperventilatie en angst of om ze onder controle te krijgen?
Meestal staan er 4-8 week voor de bijwerkingen, maar dat verschilt per persoon en per medicatie, sommige mensen ervaren na een week geen of minder bijwerkingen en anderen voelen na die periode nog steeds bijwerkingen en veranderen dan vaak van AD...
Hopelijk worden de bijwerkingen gauw minder en/of verdwijnen ze en voel jij je stukken beter! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

